# Odzyskanie danych z partycji

## Andrzej1309

Zachciało mi się zabawy i się narobiło.

Testowałem kopię partycji za pomocą dd, no i skasowałem sobie inną partycję z danymi.

uruchomiłem bezmyslnie

dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda9

no i całe dane z hda9  :Sad:  , ponadto poprzednio hda9 było w formacie reiserfs a teraz na tej partycji mam kopię hda1 w ext2.

Jest jakakolwiek szansa odzyskania danych ?

----------

## sherszen

Szczerze? To wydaje mi się, że po takim nadpisywaniu to marne szanse. Zwykłe skasowanie pliku tylko usuwa węzły w księdze systemu plików, a plik fizycznie istnieje. Tutaj, dokładnie bajt po bajcie wypleniłeś pewną powierzchnię. Można spróbować testdisk + photorec, ale raczej z marnym skutkiem.

----------

## ernov

Można spróbować odzysku poza miejscem końca pierwotnej partycji, o ile ta była mniejsza niż nadpisana. Początek partycji na 99% przepadł. Chyba, że jakaś firma odzyskująca, licząca sobie dziesiątki € za GB, sobie poradzi. Powodzenia.

Btw. tak się kończą zabawy z nędznym narzędziem do backupu (dd jak "do dupy"). Już lepiej użyć partimage - mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo tak kretyńskiej pomyłki. A najlepiej jakiś kompresor.

----------

